# Almost Done !



## huntaholic (Nov 22, 2011)

Been workin on this truck about 3 years !  

 1977  F J 40  Just have to finish the top !


----------



## Walkie Takie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Toyota*

WOW , great looking job ////////
  ready for the woods ?????  lolllollol
  way to go    
   w/t


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice work. I like the color choice.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 22, 2011)

That looks really good.  You did a great job.

Hoss


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 22, 2011)

beautiful,  everything looks perfect...now first time you muddy it up, put a few pics up...lol


----------



## flingin1 (Nov 23, 2011)

man you cannot beat an fj period. i wanna build one myself. great job.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 23, 2011)

we are working on the exact same thing at the body shop where I work part time. wish we were that far along.  looks to be a job very well done.


----------



## Shug (Nov 23, 2011)

good looking ride


----------



## FMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful.  Looks like you kept it original, congrats on that.  It's worth more that way.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 27, 2011)

That some beautiful work there.  Great job!


----------



## huntaholic (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Guys !!!


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that's one handsome machine.


----------



## gbruner (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks good. Tell us the details and more pics please!


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ok !*

Got it about 4 years ago kinda got carried away frame off an about 15 thousand in OEM Parts plus spent about 6000 on the engine Here is more Pics !


----------



## MOTS (Dec 2, 2011)

What a beauty! Any before pics?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Man that is cherry. Great work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2011)

That is a piece of art. I had a friend who had one of these back when I was younger and we did quite a bit of cruising in it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 2, 2011)

Too pretty to drive!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats a beauty. It would never see the mud if it were mine. I am just ticky that way. Nice ride. Scott


----------



## jsimages (Dec 3, 2011)

one of the best restorations ive seen in years man. the ultimate 4x4 and i promise it will turn more heads than any other on the road. wow wish i hadnt sold my 3 now. thanks for the memories and pics.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Great Looking Jeep ..It does have Class..!!!! What a toy...


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## timberghost78 (Mar 2, 2012)

slick ride. makes me want one.


----------

